# Sherlock!



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, it took a while to find a name for my boy, but I have finally settled on Sherlock. I think it suits him. He's inquisitive and clever, but not the most personable of hogs, much like his namesake.

He's settling in well. We had a little claw trimming mishap last night, but a dish of flour and lots of baby talk and a few mealies sorted him out. He's also in a brand new cage as of last night, and is finally starting to use his wheel!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

That's a wonderful name! Now he just needs a little pipe, hat, and magnifying glass! :lol:


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Or, as my best friend put it, "You'll know the name suits him if he starts playing the violin in the middle of the night." XD


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

He is too cute! Love the name.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love the name & I love your signature picture. Perfect.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a handsome little man!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He's a handsome hedgie


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Sherlock is a perfect fit! He's handsome, smart, cunning, and always on the case


----------

